# CDT shot dose?? HELP



## sillystunt (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry not sure if in right section, LOL.

 My baby nigerian goat was born in July. The PO didn't give any shots. I have him on Medicated goat feed(with 2 adults). I went out and got CDT vile of medication. I am not sure what dose to give and when to follow up.

Also what is an adult doe (2 1/2)and young wether's( 1 1/2) dose and follow up. I figure i will go back, get more and do my older goats as well. They are due again and the PO gave then their shots before i got them

All nigerians
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sillystunt (Nov 7, 2009)

should i wait till i have epi? I am reading about shock when giving vacc's. I have the vile in frig so i can wait. 

Help!


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 7, 2009)

2ml SQ injection for Adults and Kids. It does not matter what the weight is. Second shot given in 3 weeks.

Mitzi


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 7, 2009)

RedStickLA said:
			
		

> 2ml SQ injection for Adults and Kids. It does not matter what the weight is. Second shot given in 3 weeks.
> 
> Mitzi


And probably once anually.


----------



## sillystunt (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, 2ml is how many cc's? I got a 3cc syringe. Thank you all so much for your help! I am really trying to do this since i braved the chicken shots...LOL


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 7, 2009)

sillystunt said:
			
		

> OK, 2ml is how many cc's? I got a 3cc syringe. Thank you all so much for your help! I am really trying to do this since i braved the chicken shots...LOL


2ml = 2 cc

Mitzi


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 7, 2009)

sillystunt said:
			
		

> OK, 2ml is how many cc's? I got a 3cc syringe. Thank you all so much for your help! I am really trying to do this since i braved the chicken shots...LOL


If you ever need to convert measurements, go to this link

www.google.com/landing/searchtips/#unitconversion



Have you given shots before?


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 9, 2009)

sillystunt said:
			
		

> OK, 2ml is how many cc's? I got a 3cc syringe. Thank you all so much for your help! I am really trying to do this since i braved the chicken shots...LOL


Easiest conversion on the farm.....ml's and cc's are the same thing.  

As for Epi, yeah...we keep epi on hand, and I do keep about 2ml drawn up in a syringe topped w/ a 25ga x 5/8" needle, ready to jab IM when giving vaccinations.

Epi is cheap...like, _cheap_ cheap.  I got a 20ml shelf-stable bottle from my vet for $10...doesn't even have to be refrigerated.  Nice, huh?  

The trick is convincing your vet to give you a bottle of it..  If your vet knows you well...well enough to know you're not a tweeker...it won't likely be a problem.  If nothing else, get the vet to give you a tiny 2ml syringeful and keep it handy while you're vaccinating in case something happens.

If you spend enough time (and $$$, unfortunately) with your vet, you'll find yourself looking in your medicine cabinet one day going "holy crap...I'm not supposed to have that, or that, or that, or that....."  

Oh...as for dosages on the C/D-T..  Read the bottle.   

_Most_ are 2ml, but some -- Covexin 8, for instance -- are 5ml followed by a 2ml booster at some point later on and 2ml/yr after that.


----------

